# Your thoughts on 1815 up/down 36 mm?



## Aquaracer1

Its rare, but occasionally 1815 up/down 36 mm become available. I'm considering upgrading my 1815 36 mm. However perhaps up/down dial is quite busy for 36 mm size? 36 mm is the perfect size for my 6.75" wrist, so I'm inclined to stick with what I have. Does the larger case size work best for up/down?


----------



## CFR

I recently had a similar experience last year with the Lange 1. My wrist is 6", and there was a 36mm "Little Lange 1" that I loved. The standard Lange 1 case size is 38.5mm, and I wasn't sure if I'd like the 36mm Little Lange 1, though I know that in general 36mm watches are the most appropriate size for my wrist (most watches I have are much bigger). I was right to trust my gut. 36mm totally works. So I'd go with your first instinct -- that 36mm is the best size for your wrist -- secure with the knowledge that Lange does a great job of making its dial features proportionate to the case size (and at 7.9mm, the case won't be too thick relative to the diameter, either). Personally I always thought the 36mm version of the 1815 Up/Down looked just great.


----------



## CFR

I'm not sure if it's the same 36mm 1815 Up/Down that you're looking at, but a local (to you) dealer has one in platinum. I visited there today and tried it on. It's a really, really, really nice watch.


----------



## Aquaracer1

CFR said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same 36mm 1815 Up/Down that you're looking at, but a local (to you) dealer has one in platinum. I visited there today and tried it on. It's a really, really, really nice watch.


saw that... Looks stunning. Very nice in platinum as well. Funny enough I just bought from that same dealer on Friday, although it was not the ALS : )


----------



## drhr

Love the 1815's, both basic and Auf/Ab. Dressier so 36mm is ok on my 6.5 inch wrist, but a tad larger would be better I now think. 6.75 inches, not quite sure I'd be able to do the 36 but as CFR says, do what feels right for you. Busy 36mm dial? I don't think so, but again, your gut is the best indicator. Platinum is very nice for that watch (well any watch I guess), had the basic in that metal . . .


----------



## MZhammer

I'll add an update as soon as I can. I'm about to make the upgrade in 2 weeks after I get back from Europe.
Like DHRH the 36mm wears small, like a vintage watch, which I think adds to the charm.


----------



## mauiguy

I think the one in white metal is the bees knees! I'm a big fan of small diameter classic dress watches even though I don't have a particularly small wrist.


----------



## keyzhu

I have the 39mm up/down in white and a 35mm Saxonia in pink gold. Sometimes I feel 35mm looks a bit too formal on my small wrist.


----------



## MZhammer

MZhammer said:


> I'll add an update as soon as I can. I'm about to make the upgrade in 2 weeks after I get back from Europe.
> Like DHRH the 36mm wears small, like a vintage watch, which I think adds to the charm.


I got the 36mm in and I really like it. Definitely a vintage feel to it with the size but it's still a classy gentleman's watch. I had the 36mm original so I knew the sizing however the stepped dial and asymetric layout are real stunners and make the watch much more dynamic IMO than the regular 1815. Very happy I "upgraded."

I wear it probably more than I should but what are a few scratches among friends!
View attachment 10342418


----------



## CFR

Congrats on the upgrade! With such a nice watch, it's no wonder that you wear it more than you think you should!


----------



## alittle

Considering the 36mm Up/Down for obvious reasons ($$$). Have a 7" wrist. Will I feel like I'm wearing a woman's watch? My daily wear is a Dornbluth & Sohn 99.2, which is a large 42mm, so it will be quite a difference.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

alittle said:


> Considering the 36mm Up/Down for obvious reasons ($$$). Have a 7" wrist. Will I feel like I'm wearing a woman's watch? My daily wear is a Dornbluth & Sohn 99.2, which is a large 42mm, so it will be quite a difference.


You and I are similarly sized. If you can wear a 42mm, the 36-37mm Langes will look too small to you. The 38.5mm regular 1815 or current 39mm Up/Down will look just right.

These 36-37mms really do wear small for their size, primarily due to the thickness of the bezel/margin area around the dial. It's not like a 37mm Nomos that looks like a 39 - it's a 36 that looks like a 36.

Cost is obviously a concern. For whatever it's worth, the current 39mm 1815 Up/Down in white gold can often be found lightly used for about $20-22k.


----------



## alittle

Thank you very much for your input. With my fears confirmed, I will definitely have to go with the current iteration. 

Truth be told, I prefer the dial on the larger version anyways. The "gangreserve" text on the smaller version throws off the dial balance a little bit to me.


----------



## CFR

It depends in part upon the shape of your wrist, not just the circumference. You really have to try it on, to see how far the lugs extend. My wrist is a pretty flat (and thin) 6", and a 36mm fits perfectly.


----------



## alittle

Do you happen to know the lug to lug measurement on it? Unfortunately my wrist is a very flat 7".


----------



## CFR

I don't. My 1815 Walter Lange Up/Down is actually 37.5mm and its lug-to-lug measurement is 45mm. I have a Little Lange 1 that's 36mm and fits great, but the lug-to-lug measurement on that watch wouldn't be the same as the 1815 you're considering. Sorry I can't give you more specifics. But my friend Ian has a 35mm (quite small) Lange Saxonia, and it fits his 6.5" wrist really well, shown here:


----------



## alittle

Thanks for the info. 

I'm really quite torn! Saw a picture today of the 36mm version on a 7.5" wrist and I thought it looked terrific. 

If I lived in the US, there would be very little pain in making the wrong decision, however, being based in Canada, my mistake becomes shipping both ways, plus 18% of the value of the watch in taxes and duty.


----------



## CFR

Sounds like a good reason to visit here!


----------



## MZhammer

If you're in Vancouver come on down to Seattle and take a look! I've got a 7" wrist (and an admitted taste for vintage styled watches) and think the 36mm Up/Down is a modern treasure.

The smaller size has definite vintage vibes that seem classic to me. More restrained elegance than some of these dinner-plate dress watches that are popular now. I think 36-38MM are the sweet spots for dress watches on me and this had the benefit of being earlier (how cool would it be to say you had an original Patek Caltrava reference? To me, this is the modern chance to get in on the ground floor of a future historic maker) and also being substantially less expensive than the newer variant (everyone has a budget, right?)


----------



## alittle

Unfortunately I'm about an hour west of Toronto, otherwise I would definitely take you up on that offer! 

Looks fantastic on you. 

Anyways, just waiting on a few deals to clear and I'll be in good position to strike!


----------



## TJMike

CFR said:


> I don't. My 1815 Walter Lange Up/Down is actually 37.5mm and its lug-to-lug measurement is 45mm. I have a Little Lange 1 that's 36mm and fits great, but the lug-to-lug measurement on that watch wouldn't be the same as the 1815 you're considering. Sorry I can't give you more specifics. But my friend Ian has a 35mm (quite small) Lange Saxonia, and it fits his 6.5" wrist really well, shown here:
> View attachment 10703186


Thanks for posting that photo. My wrist is less than 6.25 inches so the 35mm could certainly be an option for me. Looking forward to going to a Lange boutique and trying that and the Saxonia thin on. Then the decision will come down to one of those or the VC Patrimony. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MZhammer

alittle said:


> Unfortunately I'm about an hour west of Toronto, otherwise I would definitely take you up on that offer!
> 
> Looks fantastic on you.
> 
> Anyways, just waiting on a few deals to clear and I'll be in good position to strike!


 Ahh to bad, I got to Toronto quite frequently this last year but I'm changing roles soon and Canada will no longer be part of my territory.



TJMike said:


> Thanks for posting that photo. My wrist is less than 6.25 inches so the 35mm could certainly be an option for me. Looking forward to going to a Lange boutique and trying that and the Saxonia thin on. Then the decision will come down to one of those or the VC Patrimony. Decisions, decisions...


If you're at 6.25" please, please go a size down. Too many guys with little wrists try to do the whole ~40mm dress watch and it looks like a darn dinner plate. Dress watches are mean to be restrained and understated. They should be non-intrusive to the viewer.


----------



## alittle

Hoping I can score some AL&S crack soon. Been lusting pretty hard after the 1815 U/D ever since I first laid eyes on it. 

I'm not sure how much longer I can take without one.


----------



## MZhammer

alittle said:


> Hoping I can score some AL&S crack soon. Been lusting pretty hard after the 1815 U/D ever since I first laid eyes on it.
> 
> I'm not sure how much longer I can take without one.


 Just make sure to add pics when you get one!

I'll just leave this here...
Search for a wristwatch


----------



## TJMike

MZhammer said:


> If you're at 6.25" please, please go a size down. Too many guys with little wrists try to do the whole ~40mm dress watch and it looks like a darn dinner plate. Dress watches are mean to be restrained and understated. They should be non-intrusive to the viewer.


If I do go for an ALS it will be between the 35mm and 37mm Saxonia. The reason why I am heavily favoring them over the Patrimony is because the latter is 40mm.


----------



## alittle

Did any of you purchase the platinum version that disappeared from the market this week? If you did, please PM me.


----------



## conkmwc

drhr said:


> Love the 1815's, both basic and Auf/Ab. Dressier so 36mm is ok on my 6.5 inch wrist, but a tad larger would be better I now think. 6.75 inches, not quite sure I'd be able to do the 36 but as CFR says, do what feels right for you. Busy 36mm dial? I don't think so, but again, your gut is the best indicator. Platinum is very nice for that watch (well any watch I guess), had the basic in that metal . . .


Wow, those are beautiful watches.


----------



## cchen

I have the larger version, and because of this thread, now considering "downgrading" to the 36mm


----------



## MZhammer

cchen said:


> I have the larger version, and because of this thread, now considering "downgrading" to the 36mm


Any wrist pics? Hard to tell if it's worth downsizing (not downgrading).


----------



## cchen

@MZhammer - aren't you on SF? I'm also cchen on SF....

Here are some old pics, it does look a bit large on the wrist, esp that I wear mostly 34mm - 37mm now

















I consider the 2nd gen more attractive than the 36mm, so it is a downgrade for me


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Obviously, do whatever makes you happy, but that looks completely reasonable on you in that pic. Doesn't look too big to me. (And it's such a great watch, and it's better than the old one in certain ways, and you already own it.)


----------



## MZhammer

cchen said:


> @MZhammer - aren't you on SF? I'm also cchen on SF....
> 
> Here are some old pics, it does look a bit large on the wrist, esp that I wear mostly 34mm - 37mm now
> 
> View attachment 11004914
> 
> 
> View attachment 11004930
> 
> 
> I consider the 2nd gen more attractive than the 36mm, so it is a downgrade for me


Yup, also on SF. Welcome brother!

I'd say it looks great on you, I wouldn't swap it if I were you.


----------



## alittle

So, I was ready to take the plunge and then I did a paper cut out of a 36mm watch on my wrist. Much smaller than I am used to. Not sure if I could get used to it. Wish there was an easy way I could actually try one on.


----------



## MZhammer

alittle said:


> So, I was ready to take the plunge and then I did a paper cut out of a 36mm watch on my wrist. Much smaller than I am used to. Not sure if I could get used to it. Wish there was an easy way I could actually try one on.


 Its good to figure that out before buying! I'd bet you could try on the new Tudor BB 36mm on a strap to get a feel for what that size would be on your wrist. Much easier to find than the old Lange.


----------



## wintershade

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> You and I are similarly sized. If you can wear a 42mm, the 36-37mm Langes will look too small to you. The 38.5mm regular 1815 or current 39mm Up/Down will look just right.
> 
> These 36-37mms really do wear small for their size, primarily due to the thickness of the bezel/margin area around the dial. It's not like a 37mm Nomos that looks like a 39 - it's a 36 that looks like a 36.


@ UnfortunateDateWindow or others - Can you please comment on how the 36mm U/D wears in comparison to the Tangente 35?

One thing I like about the 36mm, is it's available in platinum for less money than WG 39mm. I just worry it will be too small. I love my Tangente, especially for dressy casual and indie/hipster, but I am looking to wear my first high-end piece daily, and would prefer something with a bit more punch on the wrist, but just a we bit. Something that looks good under a cudd but also with a rolled up shirt and jeans.

Terrible wrist shot for size purposes only:


----------



## jtli202

alittle said:


> So, I was ready to take the plunge and then I did a paper cut out of a 36mm watch on my wrist. Much smaller than I am used to. Not sure if I could get used to it. Wish there was an easy way I could actually try one on.


if youre still looking at a lange and live near toronto, royal de versailles carries them in yorkville.


----------



## wintershade

Well, I answered my own question by visiting European Watch Co in Boston which had two 36mm 1815 U/Ds for sale. 

For others who later come along in my boat, I’d say it wears smaller than a 35mm Tangente. The 1815 seemed to sit a bit higher/thicker, but the shorter lugs and thicker bezel gave it less wrist presence for sure. 

I didn’t leave feeling like a had to have one, and think I’ve finally landed on the 37mm Saxonia Boutique Edition as the ALS dress piece for my collection even though its perhaps the less “significant” watch.


----------



## CFR

Funny, I too was at EWC from about 1-2:30pm Friday (and the prior day -- wasn't planning to buy anything, but that plan fell apart, so it turned into a 2-day visit). I was there Friday with friends visiting from Canada who were actually looking at 2 Nomos watches they had -- the World Time and one other model (can't remember which one). I noticed how big the Nomos models looked on the wrist.

When they were done looking at the Nomos models, I showed them the (much more costly) 36mm YG 1815 Up/Down that was sitting in the nearby case. I was extolling the virtues of that beautiful watch for those like me with relatively small wrists.

The Saxonia Boutique is a nice watch. Pretty uncommon, too. You're making a great choice!

By the way, you may have noticed that EWC happens to have some pretty nice old Lange 1's right now, too -- a WG/blue dial (101.027) and also (two!) platinum "Darth" pieces with black dials (101.035). The main reason for my visit 3 days ago was to take some pics, because it's rare to see nice old Lange 1s in the same place at the same time. I had brought a Lange 1A (YG guilloche dial) with me then, to photograph next to their Darth and the 101.027. And on the second day, I brought an old blue-dial Langematik (which looks a lot like current Saxonias) to photograph next to their old blue-dial Lange 1 101.027. Here are the two pics:


----------



## DRAGUI99

cchen said:


> @MZhammer - aren't you on SF? I'm also cchen on SF....
> 
> Here are some old pics, it does look a bit large on the wrist, esp that I wear mostly 34mm - 37mm now
> 
> View attachment 11004914
> 
> 
> View attachment 11004930
> 
> 
> I consider the 2nd gen more attractive than the 36mm, so it is a downgrade for me


Looks good to me. What is your wrist size please ? I'm debating between 36mm and 39mm, and my WS is 6.75 -7


----------



## Amigos

I bought my first High End at EWC a few years ago. I almost went for the 1815 u/d in wg but didn’t feel right about spending $20m + on a watch that was a gift..ended up with a Breguet Classique.

i stop in from time to time and check out offerings, focus on the 1815. At 39mm, I still love it but at 36mm, it just doesn’t move me. The 36 would work as a pure dress but my lifestyle has changed a bit and my need for a dress piece is minimal..at 39,it suits my lifestyle better. Too bad, as they have a nice 36 at a very fair price. Even the Classique is not getting the wrist time it deserves but as it was a gift, it’s not flip material...so I push for excuses to,wear it.


----------



## CFR

EWC is a very dangerous place. About 3 weeks ago, I walked in with a Lange on my wrist. I left with the Lange in my pocket and this on my wrist:


----------



## GregNYC

I recently did this same investigation for the Saxonias I was interested in. My wrist is 7.25", more round than flat. So I wanted to know which of these looked the best:


Saxonia (with small seconds at 6 o'clock) at 35mm?
Saxonia Thin 37mm
Saxonia Thin 40mm

Living in NYC, I was able to try on all three models at the the NYC boutique, and the manager and I agreed - the 37 looked the best on me.

This is an important step - trying before buying. I think that if I had to fly to another city to do it, I would. To my eyes, watches that look good on others don't necessarily look good on me. So I *really* have to try them on first.

I'm not sure I read all the posts - did you make your decision??


----------



## TheWorkman

get it, you won't regret it. here is my 36mm up/down on 6.75 wrist


----------



## dantan

Very nice!


----------



## Noobies

Here are a couple of 38.5mm 1815s on my skinny 6" wrist. I have been eyeing this watch recently, but I think I have to stick with something a bit smaller, like no more than 36mm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I think that they look fine on your wrist!


----------



## Noobies

They do seem fine, but I was kinda looking for a slightly dressier watch. A smaller version might be better for that, less sportier. Dunno, will have to take another look.

I also tried the Saxonia (a 35mm with small seconds, and 37.5mm), but prefer a white dial and the numerals of the 1815. Saxonia feels a bit too plain. The other one I did visually like was the VC Patrimony Small Model.



dantan said:


> I think that they look fine on your wrist!












Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Decisions, decisions!

I think that the 37.5mm Saxonia Thin looks great.


----------



## Mchu004

Noobies said:


> They do seem fine, but I was kinda looking for a slightly dressier watch. A smaller version might be better for that, less sportier. Dunno, will have to take another look.
> 
> I also tried the Saxonia (a 35mm with small seconds, and 37.5mm), but prefer a white dial and the numerals of the 1815. Saxonia feels a bit too plain. The other one I did visually like was the VC Patrimony Small Model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I think the 35mm Saxonia looks absolutely perfect on you!

Or you can still pick up the original 1815 in 36mm for a relative bargain these days ;-)


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Your instincts are right: that 38.5 could work, but for a dress watch, the old 36 or 37mm (Sax-0-Mat) versions would be a better fit on you.


----------



## Flilow06

Anyone know the lug width for the 36mm Up/down? I've seen 19mm listed, but haven't been able to confirm.


----------



## CFR

Flilow06 said:


> Anyone know the lug width for the 36mm Up/down? I've seen 19mm listed, but haven't been able to confirm.


You can see lug and buckle widths for all Lange models by clicking the "Historic Data" tab on the spreadsheet at this web page (remove the spaces before and after the period):

http://goo . gl/vWFC7Q


----------



## Flilow06

CFR said:


> You can see lug and buckle widths for all Lange models by clicking the "Historic Data" tab on the spreadsheet at this web page (remove the spaces before and after the period):


This is incredible... thanks!


----------



## Retumbo

Bumping this from the dead. Recently had a chance to demo a new 38mm 1815 U/D in Rose Gold and found that I really was not a fan of the "glossiness" of the black numerals and hashmarks, which overall just made the watch feel less formal and special when compared to my (less expensive but very classy) JLC RDM . I'm now looking through @CFR 's spreadsheet and trying to determine if the 36mm RG/WG 1815 numerals have a similar glossiness, or if I should specifically looking for a black dial or a platinum case (which I believe all have a different dial) in either the older 36mm or the newer 38mm watches. TIA!


----------



## duck2h

keyzhu said:


> I have the 39mm up/down in white and a 35mm Saxonia in pink gold. Sometimes I feel 35mm looks a bit too formal on my small wrist.


How are you liking the 39mm up down? I'm thinking of picking one up in RG soon.


----------



## dlmypr

It really looks great on your wrist


----------

